# Squids!



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

How and where could one catch some squid for the family?

I think it would be great fun to take the kiddos out for some squid jiggin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We use to hang lights off the old Ft. Pickens pier and throw a cast net when they came to the light.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I'll try that it's just a far drive for the family. We live in navarre


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> We use to hang lights off the old Ft. Pickens pier and throw a cast net when they came to the light.


Bet that was interesting to untangle...:whistling:


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

If they are schooling in the lights a cast net is not needed just throw one on a treble hook and dip it in the water by the school. All of his peers will try to eat him and will hang on even when you pull the bait out of the water. We used to load up on them when we were kids w/o a net


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you just write that you live in Navarre and the next beach over is too far for you to drive ?.........FYI.......Navarre beach and Pensacola Beach are on the same island, same road !.......go to the end of the road and you're there. 
I would email a map but its too far for my computer to send things, I mentioned Navarre and my computer said no way because it was all the way down the street :whistling:


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

mudskipper said:


> Did you just write that you live in Navarre and the next beach over is too far for you to drive ?.........FYI.......Navarre beach and Pensacola Beach are on the same island, same road !.......go to the end of the road and you're there.
> I would email a map but its too far for my computer to send things, I mentioned Navarre and my computer said no way because it was all the way down the street :whistling:


Hey Skipper, think out of the box.:yes: My old van pretty much dictates just how far of a trip I can make. It has to stop for a drink of water every few miles. It would be a real blessing to be able to drive as far as I would like to. No problem if you tease me about it, but I have an instinct to take up for others. Your post is funny though, especially when your computer won't send that far.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

woodinfliezz said:


> How and where could one catch some squid for the family?
> 
> I think it would be great fun to take the kiddos out for some squid jiggin.


 A few decades ago, on a night fishing trip, we had a light under the Shalimar bridge. All of a sudden we had squid all over the place, they were hitting our bait, don't remember what it was, but we started putting some squid in our fish cooler and man they really inked up the water. And it was pretty neat how they kept squirting water like little jets. Creepy critters though. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking out of the box ! And all the way down the street ! lol

It's just funny (to me) to hear someone say driving the family from Navarre to Pensacola is far ! What a beautiful family drive along the coast, and short drive .....to each his own.....anyone is welcome to think its way to far to travel....by donkey or skateboard 

Sorry to hear about your van troubles Fishing Grandpa.......hopefully you will get the problem solved, if you need 5 gallon water containers to keep in it I would gladly donate some to you :thumbsup:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

1. i work until 4 or 5 on the week days
2. it would have to be late at night from what i have read about squid
3. i've got 2 little girls one of which just started school and the other that gets very cranky when it's bed time. 
4. beach traffic on the weekends blows 
but thank you for the feed back


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow ! I had no idea how bad off you have it  Sorry, I would never have made the suggestion of driving down the road that connects Navarre with Pensacola Beach.

1. Ugh working until 4 during the week is super uncool, no way would you be able to show the girls squid with crazy hours like that 

2. Yes it would have to be at night, too bad that doesn't start until the witching hour of 7:30 pm

3. Yup... that first year of pre-k or 1st grade wont allow for seeing wildlife at the beach at night.....War and Peace aint gonna write its own book report.
Sorry 50% of the kids get cranky, bet she would stop the crankiness second she saw something as cool as a bucket of squid with a stick and flashlight !
Maybe she's cranky because you wont take her to the damn beach ! bhahaha lol 
4.Beach traffic on the weekend ? During the hours you want/need to go it wont be that bad.

Again...sorry but I didn't realize that you had all these issues and problems facing you and your quest to show your kids squid......the inhumane work hour of 4 oclock ! ...Hold on....was that am or pm ?.....the darn nighttime, 1 out of 2 that might get cranky, two kids in Harvard med school and possible traffic ! UGH......

Seriously ....just kidding around, tired kids do tend make the night stressful.....hope you get to take them out there soon......take them camping at Ft Pickens, they will love it at night with flashlights walking the peninsula (even though you live right down the street from it  lol


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hudskipper, I find your sarcasm right up there with some of the finest i've heard, i can appreciate that. 

I was not aware you could camp at FT Pickens ( only been out there snapper fishin in the early mornings)


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you have a sense of humor  

You can check out the camping info at Reserve America.....200 camping spots, water, power ,showers ...nice, clean and safe.....approx. $26 a night. You are right next to/on the bay and have walkways to the gulf. You can walk from the campgrounds along the bay at night straight to the pier.....you may even gig a few flounder on the way......enjoy !


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

mudskipper said:


> I was thinking out of the box ! And all the way down the street ! lol
> 
> It's just funny (to me) to hear someone say driving the family from Navarre to Pensacola is far ! What a beautiful family drive along the coast, and short drive .....to each his own.....anyone is welcome to think its way to far to travel....by donkey or skateboard
> 
> Sorry to hear about your van troubles Fishing Grandpa.......hopefully you will get the problem solved, if you need 5 gallon water containers to keep in it I would gladly donate some to you :thumbsup:


You do know that the drive from Navarre to the end of the road as you say is a good hour + long drive. The + depends on how much traffic you have to deal with. Keep in mind the speed limit on the beach road is also just 35 mph and lots of drivers like to sight see going about 15-20 mph and it's not easy to pass on that road. Not the simple drive you make it sound like by any means.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

69Viking said:


> You do know that the drive from Navarre to the end of the road as you say is a good hour + long drive. The + depends on how much traffic you have to deal with. Keep in mind the speed limit on the beach road is also just 35 mph and lots of drivers like to sight see going about 15-20 mph and it's not easy to pass on that road. Not the simple drive you make it sound like by any means.


 I don't know how it has been lately, but near the beginning of 'Ft.Pickens rd.' It has been known to be a dangerous place to drive by one certain beach access parking lot. In the past people have blocked the right of way and harassed drivers and passengers. I am prepared if such a thing were to occur, but some may not even be aware of the potential threat.
Then again, maybe things are all calmed down now.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

woodinfliezz said:


> Hudskipper, I find your sarcasm right up there with some of the finest i've heard, i can appreciate that.
> 
> I was not aware you could camp at FT Pickens ( only been out there snapper fishin in the early mornings)


 Wood, I like how you don't take it too seriously when you get ribbed a bit.:thumbup: I live in Navarre also, and if I happen upon any squid I will post where and when.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

First off 69Viking it was partially sarcasm and giving him a friendly hard time for not taking his kids to catch squid, having kids is work and sacrifice and him taking them will make a big impression on those two girls along with the learning experience .....and its an EASY and beautiful drive 

......secondly if you have trouble passing another car going 15-20 mph you should seriously stop driving ! lol the rest of us could pass someone at those speeds in reverse......I'll just assume that's you driving a 50 ft motorhome pulling a 50 ft boat.....then you can say its slightly difficult to pass

It may not be a simple drive to you............its between 25-30 miles down one road at slow speeds and one of the nicest views anywhere.....jeez dude could it get any easier ? waaaaaaa if it takes 30,40,50 min to get there......short and EASY trip to get to an absolutely amazing place


----------

